

Sexism and Computer Science: Where Are My Sister Coders? (2014) - edroche
http://moduscreate.com/sexism-and-computer-science-where-are-my-sister-coders/

======
coreyp_1
In academia and industry, I've only seen one case of sexism, and it was from a
visiting professor (from Turkey) and he was quickly removed.

I have seen women that shouldn't be in CS, not because they are women but
because they were only there because they had heard that CS was a high paying
field. Then they washed out because they didn't have the interest nor mindset
to learn the subject. But so what? I've seen men fail out the same way.

The opposite is also true, I've seen women and men alike excel. In today's
technology world, if you've got the skills, then you get the respect.

I will not hire a woman coder just because she is a woman, and the same is
true for a man. I want to see a demonstrated mastery of the requisite skills.

If I have a daughter in the future, should I push her to be a coder just
because there are fewer women coders overall? No. That, to me, is just sexist
because it does not take my (hypothetical) daughter's interests or talents
into account. If she likes it, then by all means do it and be the best! But I
would not discourage my daughter from a woman-domineered field just because
there are a lot of women in that field already, especially if it something
that she is good at and that she enjoys!

The same would be said to my son. I would not discourage him from CS just
because there are a lot of men in that field already. Neither would I
encourage him into a woman-dominated field, just to fill an arbitrary quota.
Let him do what he is good at and enjoys!

------
Someone1234
That graph is misleading. You'd think that the number of women in CS was
decreasing reading that when the reality is that they've gained, they've just
gained slower than men.

Using a % graphic (men:women) is a very political choice. It was picked to
give the reader the impression that women were running away from CS and the
situation was getting more and more dire. Contrast that with this article's
data:

[http://www.computerworld.com/article/2474991/it-
careers/wome...](http://www.computerworld.com/article/2474991/it-
careers/women-computer-science-grads--the-bump-before-the-decline.html)

Things could definitely be better. But at least the graphs in the above
article give you a more realistic picture of things, rather than a misleading
one.

------
elwell
There is definitely some amount of sexism in corporate and academic CS, but
there is an entrepreneur that doesn't need funding and is entirely anonymous.

